# Food, Wine, and Drink people chime in...



## Pablo (Oct 13, 1997)

I was thinking os adding subforums to this forum as it is starting to grow. Something along the line of:

Beer and Home Brewing
Wine
Spirits
Food

Any thoughts on what the subforums would/should be? Would it make it easier to navigate? Curious for your opinions.


----------



## newmanium79 (Sep 15, 2007)

pds said:


> I was thinking os adding subforums to this forum as it is starting to grow. Something along the line of:
> 
> Beer and Home Brewing
> Wine
> ...


I think that all of these would be awesome. I am especially interested in Home brewing because it's something that I've always wanted to try.

Also of interest is the Wine, because I know what I like, but not what I don't know about.

Very good idea pds!


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

Sounds good Paul, you could likely combine wine/spirits. I don't think their would be enough threads for those to be separate from eachother. Just my :2.


----------



## jgros001 (Jun 14, 2005)

I would definitely like to see the subforums that have been used elsewhere....makes navigation much easier. I think the above suggested subforums are fine. Thanks!!


----------



## mike32312 (Jan 26, 2006)

Sounds like a great idea Paul. Again...CS continues to improve. :ss :tu


----------



## adsantos13 (Oct 10, 2006)

I think the categories you suggested are great, pds :tu


----------



## DOHCtorJT (Oct 21, 2007)

Please don't add a beer/homebrew forum!

I'm too much of a beer snob to resist posting frequently! I'd write reviews and post pictures way too much. No one wants that


----------



## JaKaAch (Sep 17, 2006)

Darrell said:


> Sounds good Paul, you could likely combine wine/spirits. I don't think their would be enough threads for those to be separate from eachother. Just my :2.


I can't beleive I'm agreeing with Darrell. ..:r
Wine and Spirits would work together. My guess is the beer and home brewing will have most of the post.


----------



## Mark C (Sep 19, 2007)

I'll add another vote for Wine&Spirits combined.

And maybe a 'rum' subforum just for me


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

Sounds like too many sub-forums.


----------



## muziq (Mar 14, 2005)

Mark C said:


> I'll add another vote for Wine&Spirits combined.
> 
> And maybe a 'rum' subforum just for me


Vote "yay" for wine/spirits. "Not quite yet" for a rum subforum, but if you did it, I'd post there, too :ss

Only real suggestion would be to title the food one, "Food/Recipes," to encourage folks to put up their best recipes/cooking tips. I for one am always in search of something new and interesting to cook, especially for dishes that can be complimented by a smoke during/afterwards... Plus, as conoisseurs of fine tobacco leaf, I think those of us with culinary skills have a slight obligation to help kitchen noobs get their griddle on.


----------



## Linder (Nov 8, 2006)

I think the new subforums are a great idea, Paul.

Thank you.


----------



## Sawyer (Jul 11, 2007)

Vote for Wine and Spirits to be separate so I can ignore the wine posts.:al


----------



## Ivory Tower (Nov 18, 2005)

mosesbotbol said:


> Sounds like too many sub-forums.


:tpd:

For the most part, it's pretty easy to navigate this forum the way it is. I like the categories idea, but hate clicking between too many subforums. :2

On the other hand, give it a shot and we can see how we like it.


----------



## AAlmeter (Dec 31, 1999)

Sounds great. I know it would make it easier for me...mainly because I only look at the beer and food threads.


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

JaKaAch said:


> I can't beleive I'm agreeing with Darrell. ..:r


Today is the day the earth stood still. :r


----------



## ResIpsa (Mar 8, 2006)

Sounds like a good idea to me Paul, and your suggestion looks good as well.


----------



## Sanitariumite (Sep 14, 2007)

Sounds like a fine idea. Especially with how much activity there always seems to be in the food/drink forum. It also looks like the concentrated information could be the cause of another slope altogether, as I've been quite curious about home brewing...


----------



## Pablo (Oct 13, 1997)

I'll split them up in the next couple weeks. If you guys that frequent this forum a lot think it is hard to navigate, we can always recombine them.

Thanks for the input.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

Homebrewing would be a great subforum :tu


----------

